# 2 years feels like yesterday



## northwoodsGSD (Jan 30, 2006)

I share my pain, my heartbreak in the hopes you won't have to.

It's been 2 years today, that I lost my heart dog, my best friend, a piece of me that I'll never get back.

Those who have dogs that live life wide open-full throttle. Please take care when playing/tossing a ball or Frisbee type games with them and try not to let things get out of hand. 
We always try to keep things at ground level when playing with the dogs (NO tossing a toy in the air, NO flying air acrobatics, NO "let's see how high he can jump"). 
It only took a spit second, a bad bounce of the ball, and a leaping jump into the air with a crash landing to end Arks life. 
It's a great responsibility we have on our shoulders, for they give us their hearts.

Ark, forever and a day would not have been long enough
https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.369949663091740.93518.318992754854098&type=3


----------



## Miss Molly May (Feb 19, 2010)

I am truly sadden by your story and am very sorry for your loss!


----------



## Susan_GSD_mom (Jan 7, 2014)

northwoodsGSD said:


> I share my pain, my heartbreak in the hopes you won't have to.
> 
> It's been 2 years today, that I lost my heart dog, my best friend, a piece of me that I'll never get back.
> 
> ...


So sorry--I have felt your pain, and with the passing of time, the pain won't be as raw as it still is now. For me, I have a number of GSDs that if I tell someone about them, I still tear up. Remember the good times with your boy, and the bad things will lessen. It's so hard, though.

Thank you so much for warning us--you lost your Ark so suddenly, it is kind of you to try and prevent others from such a loss.

Susan


----------



## pyratemom (Jan 10, 2011)

One day after training class a lady was throwing the frisbee for her Aussie. My trainer stopped her and explained the damage that could be done. She didn't believe anything bad could happen so he showed her the video he had taken of her dog catching the frisbee. In the video you can see the dog's spine curve on the jump and then the spine shock on the landing. I wouldn't have noticed this if he hadn't pointed it out. Thank you for sharing what happened with your fur baby and bringing the attention to this again. I lost my Pyrate just two and a half years ago and it can still bring me to tears talking about him. You are not alone.


----------



## Debanneball (Aug 28, 2014)

I am so sorry for your loss. I lost my Stella last August, and no, the pain never leaves. I think about her everyday still, wondering when that will become every other day..once a week.. My heart says 'never'.
I cry for you too..


----------

